# Do sub sonic .22 rounds make a diff in the squirrel woods



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

So ive always used standard .22lr. But thinking of trying something different

Couple ?s about sub sonics

1.how much diff do they group? Dont really wanna mess with my scope for 2 diff ammo
2.how does range compare?
3.do they really spook less game?

I realize 1 and 2 is diff for every gun just wondering what guys that use them regularly have noticed


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I've never used them but I only keep two squirrels.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Depends on how subsonic they are

cb caps are almost noise free, and barely hit 600fps
The hammer makes more noise

the Remington’s were 1050?
And sounded to my ears just like any other 22rf

some won’t run a semi


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

I got a rifle with a 28 inch barrel. The sound is much diminished.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I use CCI Quiets. 740fps. in a rifle they sound like a good pellet gun. groups are fine, but as shots get longer of course they group lower than full power amm .


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

I think ill stick with the regular ammo. I cant see sacrificing distance for stealth.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

eye-sore said:


> I think ill stick with the regular ammo. I cant see sacrificing distance for stealth.


Around the house cb caps in a bolt gun are a much safer round for dispatching vermin.

Just one of the gazillion .22 cartridges that are available.

Olympic guys use sub sonic from Eley (and others) because there is no speed of sound transition to effect accuracy.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

I am quite happy with my current setup i just thought by the way some guys swore by the subs there must be a huge diff to be seen. I am doubtful subs can reach out 60 yards


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

eye-sore said:


> I am quite happy with my current setup i just thought by the way some guys swore by the subs there must be a huge diff to be seen. I am doubtful subs can reach out 60 yards


They sure can! CCI quiets will go right through a piece of 3/4" plywood at 50 yards out if a 16" barrel. a longer barrel will cost you some velocity. ( 16" is also the optimal length barrel for full power .22lr. rounds. any longer and full power loads start losing speed. ).


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Well that changes everything lol


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep, I have to try the CCI Quiets. I use the CB22's a lot, keep one in my blind for dispatching unwanted items and will not scare the deer away.


----------



## cotote wacker (Jun 12, 2012)

depending on the barrel length some standard velocity will shoot sub-sonic....CCI Standard shoots sub-sonic in my 10" and under guns its half the price of most sub-sonic ammo....in a Ruger 10" Challenger it will shoot dime size groups at 60 yards....with a Sparrow suppresser quiter than a pellet gun and no sonic crack....


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Unless shooting suppressed, I don't see a lot of advantage to using Sub Sonic Ammo. I have my rifle sighted in with Standard Velocity. I have a scope with a turret and have the turret marked for SV, Subsonic and Quiet. Quiet is a half turn on the turret at 25 yards. Even shooting suppressed, the noise of the bullet hitting the squirrel is loud and spooks most squirrels. I am also not impressed with the CCI quiet. Out of my 16in barrel they are closer to 650 than the advertised 710 and unless you make a head shot, the squirrels typically run. With SV and HV chest shots usually stop them in their tracks


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

bowhunter426 said:


> Unless shooting suppressed, I don't see a lot of advantage to using Sub Sonic Ammo. I have my rifle sighted in with Standard Velocity. I have a scope with a turret and have the turret marked for SV, Subsonic and Quiet. Quiet is a half turn on the turret at 25 yards. Even shooting suppressed, the noise of the bullet hitting the squirrel is loud and spooks most squirrels. I am also not impressed with the CCI quiet. Out of my 16in barrel they are closer to 650 than the advertised 710 and unless you make a head shot, the squirrels typically run. With SV and HV chest shots usually stop them in their tracks


Look at the Aguilla SSS
Super heavy bullet
Better energy at the low speed


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

They should combine this thread with the one about the Drones over private property that is going on now!


----------



## cotote wacker (Jun 12, 2012)

Gamekeeper said:


> Look at the Aguilla SSS
> Super heavy bullet
> Better energy at the low speed


A 1-9" twist barrel is need to stabilize the 60 gr. bullet....there's a couple companies that make Ruger 10-22 barrels....


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Gamekeeper said:


> Look at the Aguilla SSS
> Super heavy bullet
> Better energy at the low speed


Liberty does not warranty their suppressor with that bullet due to instability leaving the barrel. Most 22 rifles don't have the correct twist rate to stabilize it


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

Gamekeeper said:


> Look at the Aguilla SSS
> Super heavy bullet
> Better energy at the low speed


 My .22s would not stabilize that bullet.


----------



## Gstan1 (Aug 1, 2014)

What's up with my subsonic? I usually buy CCI mini mags. A little expensive. But I buy them on sale for six bucks for a hundred. Very accurate, No misfires and copper coated so they don't clog up your rifle. 
I bought some CCI subsonic and at 25 yards I was at about a 3-inch group. My regular CCI mini mags are about a quarter inch group at 50 yards.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

Try some different brands of sub sonic ammo. different guns like different ammo.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

If you screw a suppressor on the end of your .22, then yes, subs make a huge difference! These three were shot in under a minute, the last one was starting to get suspicious, lol. The rifle only makes action noise.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

HTC said:


> If you screw a suppressor on the end of your .22, then yes, subs make a huge difference! These three were shot in under a minute, the last one was starting to get suspicious, lol. The rifle only makes action noise.


Go bolt action and it is even quieter. Any issues cycling Sub Sonics? Been debating getting a barrel with the correct thread for my 10/22


----------



## Gstan1 (Aug 1, 2014)

hungryhollow said:


> Try some different brands of sub sonic ammo. different guns like different ammo.


I ordered 4 different types today.
I'll give them a try


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

Gstan1 said:


> I ordered 4 different types today.
> I'll give them a try


 You will find a good one.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

bowhunter426 said:


> Go bolt action and it is even quieter. Any issues cycling Sub Sonics? Been debating getting a barrel with the correct thread for my 10/22
> 
> View attachment 481269


I have ran several different sub rounds the only one that won't cycle are the CCI quiet rounds but they are pretty anemic. I prefer Eley Contact rounds now.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

i all ways use a shotgun.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

Gray squirrels are an invasive pest in England aren't they?


----------



## Michigander Outdoors (Sep 30, 2018)

I we


eye-sore said:


> So ive always used standard .22lr. But thinking of trying something different
> 
> Couple ?s about sub sonics
> 
> ...


I went out a few weeks ago with subsonics and could not hit the broad side of a barn. I am not the greatest shot, but I am not that bad. In fact, the last time i was out I was shooting squirrels in the face at 40 yards...with the subs, I wasnt sure how off but I was way off.

Went to the range afterwards and took a few shots...not even on paper at 50 yards.
Took a few with my normal high velocity CCIs and was hitting where I was aiming.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

FWIW, I killed 6 red squirrels in 6 shots this weekend using Aguila Super Colibri shorts, at about 650 fps. 25 yards of so.
They shot consistent at 32 degrees.
I used an Izhmaz Biathlon Basic rifle.


----------



## Classic8Track (Jan 23, 2020)

eye-sore said:


> 1.how much diff do they group? Dont really wanna mess with my scope for 2 diff ammo


22 rifles are pretty cheap, I simply picked up a cheap savage, $50 scope and called it my subsonic special. As mentioned by others for pest work close to the house, sub sonics are great


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

I only reply about this stuff because I sometimes get the impression people don't understand the reality of subsonic ammunition.

Subsonic ammunition that is right at the sound barrier is still very loud.
It just doesn't have the instability that occurs from sound waves as the bullet transitions through, and then back down through, the sound barrier.

In the Olympics they use subsonic, precise, ammunition because of barrier instability.

Some ammunition is erratic. It's junk. No two cartridges are the same.

Great ammunition is consistent.

As long as every cartridge does the same thing at the temp you shoot at, set your sights, and go!
Switching a rifle back and forth is a recipe for not hitting anything.

But don't expect dime sized accuracy wi th cheap copper washed ammunition, or miracles with sub sonic rounds.


----------



## Gstan1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Gamekeeper said:


> I only reply about this stuff because I sometimes get the impression people don't understand the reality of subsonic ammunition.
> 
> Subsonic ammunition that is right at the sound barrier is still very loud.
> It just doesn't have the instability that occurs from sound waves as the bullet transitions through, and then back down through, the sound barrier.
> ...


----------



## randy1 (Mar 18, 2006)

CCI Quiet out of a bolt action is very, very quiet. In mine, accuracy is not quite as good as mini-mags but is still good enough for consistent headshots. Power is also adequate but a less than the perfect shot is less effective than with a mini-mag. I've never lost a squirrel due to Quiet ammo but I probably would have if I didn't have a dog. Point of impact is different on mine so some minor sight adjustment was necessary. If you're hunting with a dog I don't think the quieter ammo matters as the dog will make plenty of noise. If you're stalking it should be beneficial.


----------



## Kruise (Mar 15, 2016)

I switched to a .22 caliber hatsan bullboss pcp air rifle and I love it. Deadly accurate and has the quiet energy suppressor (of sorts) built in.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

Kruise said:


> I switched to a .22 caliber hatsan bullboss pcp air rifle and I love it. Deadly accurate and has the quiet energy suppressor (of sorts) built in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


 I also use an airgun to shoot squirrels.


----------

